# Sigma Rebate Question



## kenn (Dec 13, 2007)

Hey, this is for those of you that have sent off for the rebate with the 2 free clips. - I am looking at 2.5 months and nothing so far. Their site was down when I applied for it, so I had to use the oldschool snail mail coupon. When I called they said that they are getting an avalanche of responses and to please be patient.

How long did you guys have to wait?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

S&W is mostly shut down during the month of December so I wouldn't look for anything till after the frist of the year. They sold a train load of them pistols and they are way behind on shipping.


----------



## kenn (Dec 13, 2007)

Oh ok.
Is that a regular yearly thing for them or because of the storms?

thanks,


----------



## Randall Donahoo (Nov 2, 2007)

I hear it is not uncommon in the industry to shut down late Dec. I don't know that for a fact, though.


----------



## johnincleveland (Oct 23, 2007)

I got mine in about 3 weeks.


----------



## kenn (Dec 13, 2007)

You're right Randall, I called and their directory said that they will not in from Dec. 17th till January the 3rd. Must be nice! Is that an up north/Massachusets thing? Like with the unions or somethin'? 

3 weeks? Somethin's definitely wrong then.


----------



## Jaketips42 (Nov 24, 2007)

Yep. The last 3 weeks of Dec. they are shut down. I found this out after I sent my 9VE to them... grrr


----------



## RoadRnnr69 (Dec 23, 2007)

I have to send mine out for the Sigma as well. I bought an M&P in July with a similar deal, no cash back but 2 free mags. It took about 3 weeks.


----------

